# Need Help Selecting Best Glue To Use With Western Red Cedar On Outdoor Picnic Table



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm building a picnic table for outdoor use with detached benches using Western Red Cedar. The design utilizes lap joints for the legs on both the table and the benches. The plan calls for bolting the legs together where they lap together.

My thought is to first use glue at the lap joint before putting the bolt through it for final assembly but I'm having trouble finding information on the best type of glue or epoxy to use with the western red cedar.

Can someone familiar with gluing western red cedar give me some guidance on the best product to use and any special precautions.

Thank you


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

Titebond 3


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I second that ^


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll "III" that


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep….......


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

Titebond 3 it will be! Thank you


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I would use plastic resin glue. Nice open pot time and 100% waterproof. Also has the color of cedar.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I use gorrilla glue for Wrc.Many many gates it will go deep into the wood and have had no failures.Tite bond 3 has let me down. Epoxy is too hard for a soft wood like cedar and can show up as dark areas in the best looking jointery.









Western red cedar gate.


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

Aj2,

Just curious which Gorilla glue do you use on Western Red Cedar? Gorilla Glue or Gorilla Wood Glue?

Thanks


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Polyurethane stuff that foams,it does take planning to use don't want the glue spread everywhere esp on your hands.So if your a doctor wear gloves.The glue will foam out.Let it dry then cut it with a sharp knife or chisel.Try some on a test piece of scrap.Use good clame pressure.I think it's the best outdoor glue.Aj


----------

